# whats a mother to do?



## mysteryscribe (Apr 26, 2007)

*




*

paper negative from a 2x3 camera with a prewar voitlander lens

*....if you feel you need to move this terri just delete it instead...*

Last night I had a small envelope to mail to a fellow camera butcher in the silver case which doubles as the family out box. Wife saw the envelope and asked. "Whats this?" 

"Just a piece for a guy who sorta does what I do."

Oh you mean drag your camera parts onto the kitchen table to work on them? Then leave them around till you finally get tired of hearing me complain."

It got me thinking... is there anyone here less organized than me?

I have 250 square feet of shooting studio. Totally dedicated to cameras which are complete and being tested, then put on display in the same space. I also have 120ft of build space with my tools and huge piles on junked camera parts. If I want a totally empty space to glue up parts, it's got to be the kitchen table.


----------



## terri (Apr 26, 2007)

....less organized than you are? Dunno, but I'd rather not have to share my darkroom OR my studio space - even with my dearest hubby, who is a fellow photographer and knows more/is better than me. It's just twice the clutter!  

And why would I move a paper negative image from the Alt forum??  Nut.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 26, 2007)

I meant the editorial comment.  It was actually there first I added the picture after...


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 26, 2007)

I like it a lot, seem to me to have chocolate brown tint 



terri said:


> ---, but I'd rather not have to share my darkroom OR my studio space - even with my dearest hubby, ---


 
I&#8217;ve head of his and her bathrooms, closets, cars and even bedrooms for puritans but never darkrooms


----------

